# What is a "Larry Light"?



## Amadeus93 (Nov 9, 2005)

I've seen some references to a "Larry Light", but can't seem to find any pictures of or information about it.


----------



## jtice (Nov 9, 2005)

It was the original CR2 battery light that Larry made.
A symbol here of TOP notch quality and craftsmanship.







More phots here..
http://www.jtice.com/gallery/view_album.php?set_albumName=LarryCR2

~John


----------



## JonSidneyB (Nov 9, 2005)

The Best there is, the best there has ever been.

And Larry is a good guy Too.


----------



## Geologist (Nov 9, 2005)

And I have always really really really wanted one. Maybe one day I will be lucky and it will be raining Larry Lights and I will be outside hoping to get one!

I also had the pleasure to deal with Larry ahile back and found him a very nice person to deal with!


----------



## McGizmo (Nov 9, 2005)

IMHO, a Larry Light is any of the small lights he has made! I am a proud custodian (Carpe's term) of a few of his creations and since I can't remember their distinct names, they are all Larry Lights! :nana:

Now "who" is Larry? He is one of the great knuckleheads who has found a home in our dysfunctional community here.  (goes by tvodrd)

Larry is the master of lumens/cube.

When he is finished with his contributions to the FFF project, I believe he is going to work on a NBH model. NBH is "Near Black Hole" and it refers to the condition where light still escapes but mass and matter condense dimensionally towards a singularity. This last paragraph may be a bit shy of truth.


----------



## greenLED (Nov 9, 2005)

Small, bright, perfect creations are his signature. A very kind person, and one who is at the core of CPF spirit. Definitely one of the "good guys" on CPF.

Like McGizmo, I can't keep all of them straight in my head, so I call all his lights "Larry Lights". If you see his avatar (tvodrd), you'll see my favorite one.


----------



## Phaserburn (Nov 9, 2005)

Got to meet Larry this past summer, had alot of fun. I also got to see the Larry Light in person.

Larry also likes a good beer, which raises him up another notch in my book!

:buddies:


----------



## Kiessling (Nov 9, 2005)

CR2 II by tvodrd


----------



## Solstice (Nov 9, 2005)

I too was wondering about this highly venerated light I've heard mentioned. Very nice. Looks kind of like Enrique's CR2 Ion. Or, more correctly, I should say the Ion looks like the Larry Light.


----------



## JonSidneyB (Nov 9, 2005)

No comparison.....the Larry is King.


----------



## bmstrong (Nov 9, 2005)

My Holy Grail of lights. I've put up a couple WTB's for one but have come up sadly empty. 

>>When he is finished with his contributions to the FFF project

Anyone have a link to this?


----------



## JonSidneyB (Nov 9, 2005)

I have 2 of them....I only have 3 lights that I will not sell no matter what. The pair of Larry lights make this list.


----------



## Darell (Nov 9, 2005)

Two of them?! I thought that was illegal. Of course I also thought that Larry liked me more than you, so I guess it shows what I know!

I have actually been neck-carrying my LL since its last tuneup. Everytime I fondle the thing I am truly amazed at the craftsmanship, output and beam quality. If there ever were a light that was "perfectly" made - these come about as close as it gets. These ain't made on an assembly line, folks! These are pure Larry - blood, sweat, tears and borrowed Heineken.


----------



## Amadeus93 (Nov 9, 2005)

Great pictures - can anyone supply the stats? I can't seem to find any info on it on the forum.


----------



## JonSidneyB (Nov 9, 2005)

Darrell,

Remember that one of my Larry lights is the worlds smallest and best built CR123 light that was the first CPF benefit auction. It was not cuz Larry liked me that I won this auction. I have 2 Larry lights because I paid $601.00 for one. I think it was the best bargain I have ever ever ever made on a light. It is one of my favorite 3 lights of all time. It was my L-CR2 because he likes me.


----------



## tvodrd (Nov 9, 2005)

:nana:

L.


----------



## MSaxatilus (Nov 9, 2005)

> Got to meet Larry this past summer, had alot of fun. I also got to see the Larry Light in person.
> 
> Larry also likes a good beer, which raises him up another notch in my book!
> 
> :buddies:



What Phaserburn said!!! Hopefully we'll see both of you at PF V. Hey Larry, make sure you bring my Larry Light!! :wave::duck::drunk:


----------



## Diode (Nov 9, 2005)

Are Larry Lights available for sale?


----------



## Lurveleven (Nov 9, 2005)

Jon, what's the 3rd light you will never part with?

Now lets see what Larry can do with the new 10280 Li-Ion batteries...

Sigbjoern


----------



## greenLED (Nov 9, 2005)

Diode said:


> Are Larry Lights available for sale?



If you're willing to pay at least what JonSidneyB did, then _maybe_. :nana: That said, even if you had enough money, no amount will pay for what receiving one of these as a gift means. Larry lights are priceless, for a lot of reasons.

Now I understand why these lights are not made for the money (which is precisely why people are willing to pay so much for them ). It took me some time to get here (and I like it better than where I was). Larry, thank you for helping me see the light again (pun intended). :bow:

No, no, I'm not drunk or high, just doing a little inner-searching these days.


----------



## Topper (Nov 9, 2005)

My turn.
A light out of my reach
A light to respect and admire as the Best
A light that you may live a thousand years and not see on B/S/T
A light made by a guy that has lizards for pals
A light made by a guy with a good humour
A light made by A Man that has touched my heart
A light made by a Man that supports CPF
A light made by A Man that I am in debt to (don't get excited he sent me a lamp for one of my SF lights geez what were you guys thinking???) 
I could go on but I think I got it covered well enough.
Of all the Super Great folks at CPF I would try to meet if I could Larry is in my top 5 list.
I hope that is OK with the rest of you folks (I just thought of 3 more)
I best quit now.
Topper


----------



## Beamhead (Nov 9, 2005)

I also have had the pleasure of meeting the man and his marvel. 

Just don't spill Heineken on it....oo: 

Only the proper amount of light in the perfect sequence can shrink it back to it's "sub-normal" size again.


----------



## JimH (Nov 9, 2005)

The reason there is no data on Larry lights on CPF is "what's the point". You can't buy one so the stats are irrevalent. Like I said, Larry lights are not bought or sold - they just appear. 

If you were ever lucky enough to have one appear in your hand, you wouldn't sell it either. The phrase "...from my cold dead hand" comes to mind.


----------



## Amadeus93 (Nov 9, 2005)

Wow - sounds like getting a Larry Light is like getting one of those MacArthur 'Genius' Grants out of the blue... <jealous>


----------



## greenLED (Nov 10, 2005)

JimH said:


> The phrase "...from my cold dead hand" comes to mind.



:laughing: Yup, they're _that _special.


----------



## Darell (Nov 10, 2005)

In the saloon shot, it looks like Larry dropped one and we're all searching for it. :laughing:


----------



## xpitxbullx (Nov 10, 2005)

I remember him showing me one at the Shot Show 2005 Outback dinner. Damn, that thing was tiny.

I should have just grabbed it and ran.  

Jeff


----------



## cue003 (Nov 10, 2005)

I have been trying to figure out how to get on Larry's gift list for a long long time now. I would love for one of his lights to appear in my hands as a gift. That would be absolutely great. Maybe one day I can be one of the "chosen" ones to receive a Larry Light.

Curtis


----------



## js (Nov 10, 2005)

Diode said:


> Are Larry Lights available for sale?



A Larry Light for sale? HA! Bill Waites offered something like $800 for a LL once, and was declined. No joke. He said to me "I guess some things really AREN'T for sale!"

A Larry Light creation is one of the Holy Grail's of illumination tools, and a work of art all at once.


----------



## JonSidneyB (Nov 10, 2005)

If I ever become homeless, I will still not give up my Larry lights. They are that special.

Oh...the other light I will not give up is one that Gizmo gave me.


----------



## JonSidneyB (Nov 10, 2005)

Hmmm, I might not give up my decade old Surefire either...but only due to sentimental reasons.


----------



## McGizmo (Nov 10, 2005)

Here's my "collection":






From L to R, a well used and abused NLS (I think that's what it's called) and then a pristine one, a heavy weight CR2 (tungsten), a Larry Head on a Arc (?) mod he made me do and then the Larry, DougS and Mike collaboration of the L14400 (?) but mine has a reflector and not optic. 

Not sure if I named them right but for certain they are Larry Lights! :thumbsup: I had another L14400 ( A.K.A. "Analux"  ) but I gave it to a Major Weenie.


----------



## MongoMadness (Nov 10, 2005)

Too bad I can't buy one - I've got ten million dollars in an unmarked Swiss bank account just burning a hole in their safe. I've been looking to make an even trade for a cool flashlight and I would have done it for a Larry light if only they were for sale.

Alas is seems that I will have to go buy a yacht instead...

Everything has it's price - EVERYTHING is for sale.


----------



## JimH (Nov 10, 2005)

MongoMadness said:


> Too bad I can't buy one - I've got ten million dollars in an unmarked Swiss bank account just burning a hole in their safe. I've been looking to make an even trade for a cool flashlight and I would have done it for a Larry light if only they were for sale.
> 
> Alas is seems that I will have to go buy a yacht instead...
> 
> Everything has it's price - EVERYTHING is for sale.



If not for sale, then maybe for hire. show me the green - I'll go over to Larry's house and steal you one.


----------



## JonSidneyB (Nov 10, 2005)

There are alot of great people on cpf. 

If I were to limit the pick to just the four top people in CPF. I could do that but would sadly leave out alot of great people.

My top picks for quality of people in no particular order, Tvodrd, McGizmo, PK, and Sasha.

There are many great fantastic people left out but this is my short list. In my time here, they have added so much positive to CPF.


----------



## whammy707 (Nov 10, 2005)

Yep Everything is for sell. Here are the ways to get a Larry Light.

1. Buy the tooling and build your own. He put the plans on CPF a while back but I don't know the link.

Or ........

2. Take him to Vegas for a week and show him a good time. When you get home check your luggage and see if he left you a token of his enjoyment in the form of a Larry Light.

Or.....

3. There is no other way to get a Larry Light ....... and thats why they are never put up for sale by anyone - anytime.


----------



## greenLED (Nov 10, 2005)

MongoMadness said:


> Everything has it's price - EVERYTHING is for sale.



This statement makes me sad; owning a LL is not about money. There is a profound reason why these lights exist, and what it means to receive one from the man himself... 'nuff said.

McGizmo, you'd better hide those extra ones, as a Lumen Law against owning more than one Larry Light is about to be passed. :nana:


----------



## whammy707 (Nov 10, 2005)

I just noticed that McGizmo has 5. He only paid for 3 trips, one to Vegas, one to Paris, and one to the Cayman Islands. That's not right - 5 LL's for 3 vacations. It should be 3 for 3.

Don you have two too many LL's. Mail one to me and the other to greenLED right away.


----------



## Topper (Nov 10, 2005)

I have given some thought 
Originally Posted by MongoMadness
Everything has it's price - EVERYTHING is for sale. 
Perhaps you are right. I do have some things that I guess a person could
buy if they wanted it bad enough, some "things" meen alot more to me than a brand new one would cost for many reasons. My list would include some knives a few guns and even flashlight parts that you could buy brand spankin new far cheaper than I would part with. I also still have faith that there are people that have the integrity that they are not for sale at any price. 
Topper......not for sale


----------



## Beamhead (Nov 10, 2005)

JonSidneyB said:


> .
> 
> My top picks for quality of people in no particular order, Tvodrd, McGizmo, PK, and Sasha.


 




I did pretty well for a relative newbie, choosing 2 of them for a certain red suede award.





Still waiting for pics of them proudly displayed on their mantles.


----------



## JimH (Nov 10, 2005)

Beamhead said:


> I did pretty well for a relative newbie



You may be a relative newbie to CPF, but not to making good choices. I see you started that a while back, and I'm glad I got a chance to meet her at the get together :wave:.


----------



## tvodrd (Nov 10, 2005)

You guys are rapidly ascending my _List!_ (The _other_ one!) And Don, the MW has the nice one you traded for that _boat anchor._ :nana:

I have a proj in the (slow) works that requires help from Don and WayneY. Maybe this weekend I'll send somebody a drawing. ( :nana: )

Larry


----------



## JimH (Nov 10, 2005)

tvodrd said:


> You guys are rapidly ascending my _List!_



Only one thing I can say about that -






. .


----------



## MaxaBaker (Nov 11, 2005)

I remember at the last Photon Fest................................I was outside talking to Larry, and he whipped a LL out of his pocket and showed it to me.........................................I had no freakin clue what it was :laugh:

I do remember it being VERY bright for its size however..........one-uping the JIL DD without a great deal of trouble............beautiful tint too..............

Anyway, sorry for my ignorance Larry!!! That was back when I was still a complete super newbie in the pocket light category................I swear that if you make it to PF 5 with your amazing light marvel (and I am there too) that I will be WAAAY more appreciative of your work!!! I'm lucky I got to hold the thing as it is (I realise it too late however  )!!! 


Also, sorry for using the term Larry Light...................I know you don't like it, but I don't know the real names!


----------



## dbedit (Nov 11, 2005)

Don't let them fool you with the "Larry Light"....Its a trick to draw you into the dark world of the Flashaholic. I saw a picture of one of these sexy little Larry lights and went on a search to get one....and look where I ended up right here on CPF...Now I realized they used the power of lust and seduction for Larrys Little Lights to lure me into their dark little world of emitters, refectors, batteries and the like. What was just a few months ago a desire for a good little light has turned into a full blow addiction. I now have one of the sexy little NLS's that brought me here in the first place but the addiction is to strong for me to resist. I now come here to CPF on a regular basis and dream of the days of old when the object of my desire was just a $25 Mag 2D.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi Guys...
Hi Don...
Hi Larry... :wave:

The phrase "proud custodian" in my signature line has never been more apt. 

Larry`s workmanship is second to none. I`m fortunate to have *several* of them, and they are true works of art...combined with magnificent function.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 7k7k99 (Nov 11, 2005)

Being brand new to the forum, I must resist the temptation for the quest for a LL.

I am not yet a flashaholic, but I do have 3 Surefires, 1 Gerber LX3.0, a Gerber Infinity, a Peak 3led on the keychain and assorted other maglites from years past.


----------



## greenLED (Nov 11, 2005)

7k7k99 said:


> I am not yet a flashaholic, but I do have 3 Surefires, 1 Gerber LX3.0, a Gerber Infinity, a Peak 3led on the keychain and assorted other maglites from years past.



Ah, yes, the first stage... denial. Welcome to CPF!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 11, 2005)

The only thing about Larry, who has a very good tast regarding lights, is his poor taste for beer... :green: :nana:


----------



## LowWorm (Nov 11, 2005)

Hm...I started thinking what I could possibly ever offer Larry in exchange for one of his awesome lights, and I think I come up woefully short:

1) I have no beer (probably a deal-killer right there), but can make a mouth-watering lasagne or barbequed salmon should Larry ever pop onto my doorstep for dinner. I also make a mean bowl of cold cereal. 

2) I can write him a humorous story starring a monkey, a Winnie-the-Pooh incandescent, and 24 slices of American cheese.

3) I can take him on a personalized tour of the Greater Utah area, starting with where I hit the chicken in Driver's Ed. and ending with the government proving grounds where I almost led 10 teenage girl campers to their deaths.

Larry, if any of these even sound remotely tempting, I've just spent 5 very rewarding minutes.

Monica


----------



## Darell (Nov 11, 2005)

Carpe Diem said:


> Hi Guys...
> Hi Don...
> Hi Larry... :wave:


What no love for the Man Cow? Pffft. I'm going back to bed. :nana:


----------



## whammy707 (Nov 11, 2005)

I don't want no stinking drawings this weekend.

I want to get my hands on the prototype then everyone can watch me run.

See whammy run. Go whammy go.


----------



## JimH (Nov 11, 2005)

LowWorm said:


> Hm...I started thinking what I could possibly ever offer Larry in exchange for one of his awesome lights



There is something you could offer, but I don't think Mr. Lowworm would approve.

Note to self: Get mind out of the gutter.


----------



## LowWorm (Nov 11, 2005)

Don't tell Mr. LowWorm I laughed at that one.... He thinks I hang here because of all the respectable people.


----------



## whammy707 (Nov 11, 2005)

Me respectable??

I have determined that the only way to get a LarryLight is to steal one. I just need a plan and a good technique. Working on both.

"Hey Larry Over there What is that Thing??"

Can you really get life imprisonment for lifting a Larry Light?

EDIT If you do get life, do you get to take the LL with you to prison?


----------



## Carpe Diem (Nov 11, 2005)

Darell said:


> What no love for the Man Cow? Pffft. I'm going back to bed. :nana:



Boy...
Do I feel foolish, or WHAT! 

Hi Darell! :wave:


----------



## Wolfen (Nov 11, 2005)

I really don't have anything to say but I had a couple o' brewskis and accidentally posted.


----------



## Icebreak (Nov 11, 2005)

I only have a few claims to relative fame.

Even though I never liked them much, when I was a kid I liked the ad jingle. So when Carpe and others were looking for a name for an teeny tiny version I suggested one and to my great pleasure Carpe accepted my suggestion and *T*ele*V*ision*O*verloa*D* *RD* did not protest.











No kidding.


----------



## MSI (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm going to change my name to Larry, that way all my lights become Larry lights.


----------



## Radio (Feb 23, 2006)

Who is this "Larry" guy, wasn't he one of the original Three Stooges?


----------



## the_beast (Feb 23, 2006)

LowWorm said:


> Hm...I started thinking what I could possibly ever offer Larry in exchange for one of his awesome lights, and I think I come up woefully short:
> 
> 1) I have no beer (probably a deal-killer right there), but can make a mouth-watering lasagne or barbequed salmon should Larry ever pop onto my doorstep for dinner. I also make a mean bowl of cold cereal.
> 
> ...


 
Dunno what Larry would say (unfortunately I have yet to have any dealing's with the man), but I'm interested in the monkey story...


----------



## tsask (Feb 23, 2006)

JonSidneyB said:


> The Best there is, the best there has ever been.
> 
> And Larry is a good guy Too.


coming from you, Jon, that's all I need to hear


----------



## greenLED (Feb 23, 2006)

Check this thread for more info about L-series lights. As a bonus, post #73 (by yours truly) has a list of threads relating to lights made my tvodrd.


----------



## LowWorm (Feb 23, 2006)

I still can't believe Larry hasn't taken me, a total stranger, up on my offer...:shakehead.

Thank goodness I can now buy myself some L-Series happiness. Coming up with a story about a monkey and american cheese sounds like more work than it's worth.


----------



## Sigman (Feb 23, 2006)

Now I'm feeling soooo lonely & left out! I'm not even "family" (where's that cryin' graemlin?!)...well, I still don't have a McLux PD yet either!

We all have to have goals & dreams though, right?! :thumbsup:

(looking around here to see what I can sell to recycle funds...and you "think" I'm joking!)


----------



## greenLED (Feb 23, 2006)

:mecry:


----------



## Kiessling (Feb 23, 2006)

A LarryLight ... well ... I have the extreme honor of owning one, and I can say from the bottom of my black heart that it is the one light with the most attention to detail and perfection I have ever held in my hand. It must have been made by an incredibly anal guy! :nana:
It was also made by a man who managed to create a CPF legend, a myth, a whisper in the wind. Few can claim that honor.
bernie


----------



## LA OZ (Dec 19, 2006)

After reading all these posts, I come to understand that these legendary lights often cannot be bought with money but rather with your heart. It does meant a great deal to those that managed to receive it. It is a token of appreciation by the man himself.


----------



## Jaygnar (Dec 19, 2006)

Wow, It's cool to know that there are still some things that people won't sell for money. I find it truly inspiring that this man Larry has made such an impact on the lives of his friends by way of his craftsmanship and generosity that those lucky enough to recieve his hand-crafted lights will not part with them. 
Bravo, both to Larry and to the keepers ofhis lights. Bravo!

P.S.- What a great thread for kindling the holiday spirit. Reading stuff like this does my soul good.


----------



## Illum (Nov 7, 2009)

I know its an old thread, but reading the recent "Larry light CR2" custom thread made me look up Larry light



jtice said:


> It was the original CR2 battery light that Larry made.
> A symbol here of TOP notch quality and craftsmanship.
> 
> 
> ...



So the Muyshondt Aeon was in fact invented nearly four years ago?


----------



## greenLED (Nov 7, 2009)

Here's something I posted a while back (post #73 on this thread, which was originally located on CPF):



> Well... this definitely wasn't my intention, and turned out to be quite an endeavour...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unfortunately, Larry's original pics went south a while back for reasons I can't recall.


----------



## hyperloop (Nov 7, 2009)

After having thoroughly read this thread, i garnered a few facts:-

1. Larry lights (sorry but i dont know the names of the lights) are priceless;

2. Don't spill Heineken on them (i love that beer, Tiger too but i live in Singapore where Tiger is brewed);

3. Larry is a great guy (and THAT is a great compliment as i have found most all of you are great guys (and ladies) here on CPF);

beautiful looking light too


----------



## BVH (Nov 7, 2009)

Yea, it's just too bad that Larry isn't on more than he has been lately. He retired and moved and is probably very busy settling down.


----------



## Illum (Nov 8, 2009)

hyperloop said:


> 2. Don't spill Heineken on them (i love that beer, Tiger too but i live in Singapore where Tiger is brewed);



 thats one detail I missed entirely


----------



## carrot (Nov 9, 2009)

To answer the question, illum, Enrique's lights are in fact based on Larry's design. I hear he has Larry's blessing to do so, although they are by no means quite the same as Larry's.


----------



## clintb (Nov 9, 2009)

McGizmo said:


> Here's my "collection":
> From L to R, a well used and abused NLS (I think that's what it's called) and then a pristine one, a heavy weight CR2 (tungsten), a Larry Head on a Arc (?) mod he made me do and then the Larry, DougS and Mike collaboration of the L14400 (?) but mine has a reflector and not optic.
> 
> Not sure if I named them right but for certain they are Larry Lights! :thumbsup: I had another L14400 ( A.K.A. "Analux"  ) but I gave it to a Major Weenie.


I'm drooling over that tungsten CR2. I'd give anything to have a small light made of tungsten. Well, not anything.


----------



## ToeMoss (Nov 9, 2009)

carrot said:


> To answer the question, illum, Enrique's lights are in fact based on Larry's design. I hear he has Larry's blessing to do so, although they are by no means quite the same as Larry's.



I'm under the impression (based on PM to Larry a year or so ago) that there was no blessing given.


----------



## carrot (Nov 9, 2009)

ToeMoss said:


> I'm under the impression (based on PM to Larry a year or so ago) that there was no blessing given.


Enrique always told me otherwise. :shrug:


----------



## Beamhead (Nov 9, 2009)

ToeMoss said:


> I'm under the impression (based on PM to Larry a year or so ago) that there was no blessing given.


 


carrot said:


> Enrique always told me otherwise. :shrug:


I have heard varying info on this, but really this thread is not about that is it?
The man who made this light deserves a thread sans whom did what to whom posts?

What is a Larry Light? I have seen a few and the tungsten one was insane, for me it is a light that some, including myself, covet but will never have.


----------



## Illum (Nov 9, 2009)

Beamhead said:


> I have heard varying info on this, but really this thread is not about that is it?



uh, I bumped the thread to clarify the first question 



> The man who made this light deserves a thread sans whom did what to whom posts?


I think the first 2 pages gave enough credit already.


----------



## Beamhead (Nov 9, 2009)

Illum said:


> uh, I bumped the thread to clarify the first question Cartman, I think the first 2 pages gave enough credit already.


So you want a whom did what to whom thread now?
Carry on Butters.


----------



## 4sevens (Nov 9, 2009)

carrot said:


> Enrique always told me otherwise. :shrug:


I spoke to Larry, the man himself on multiple occasions and specifically last January at the shot show, he told me all about it. The answer is really a yes and a no. But this is for another thread


----------



## GarageBoy (Dec 1, 2009)

So I take it you have one too, David?
BTW: Was the FireFly based on the larry?


----------



## 4sevens (Dec 1, 2009)

GarageBoy said:


> So I take it you have one too, David?
> BTW: Was the FireFly based on the larry?


No, unfortunately I do not. A lot of lights were inspired by the larry light


----------



## Radio (Dec 1, 2009)

Unlike many of them, my "Larry Light" is a "user" The night Larry gave me that light (we were both pretty hammered :nana: )right off his own key chain it was put directly on mine and has ridden with me ever since. I was once offered $700 cash for it by someone on this forum but it's not for sale. The next time I run into Larry, the light will still be on my keychain.


----------



## 4sevens (Dec 1, 2009)

Radio


----------



## Guy's Dropper (Dec 3, 2009)

Tungsten? How does one even cut tungsten into the shape of a light? That's insane!


----------



## greenLED (Dec 3, 2009)

Radio said:


> Unlike many of them, my "Larry Light" is a "user" The night Larry gave me that light (we were both pretty hammered :nana: )right off his own key chain it was put directly on mine and has ridden with me ever since. I was once offered $700 cash for it by someone on this forum but it's not for sale. The next time I run into Larry, the light will still be on my keychain.


Mine sees keychain duty as well. I had it as conversation piece for the longest time, but finally decided the darned thing was meant to be used, so on the keychain it went!

It hasn't developed keychain wear yet, but it does have a couple of nicks after my son decided to see if the light could fly... :green:


----------



## da.gee (Dec 3, 2009)

Flying is not the problem. It's that landing part that can be a challenge.


----------



## Tixx (Jun 18, 2013)

The Muyshondt Aeon looks just like this.


----------



## Tixx (Jun 18, 2013)

Ha! Old thread and looks like it was already discussed.


----------



## JasonC8301 (Jun 18, 2013)

Whoa holy thread resurrection....I had the honor of sitting on the same couch at PF with larry and enjoying a few glasses of bourbon or whiskey. Awesome time. Larry Lights started a revolution. I would draw them parallel to Paul Kim's one off custom gifts...


----------

